# "Treats" for dog with pancreatitis(sp).



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

NO, it is NOT one of my dogs.

I have a friend that has a dog with it. Is there ANYTHING that anyone knows of that might be Ok for her as a "treat", that WON'T cause an "issue" with her system?

If not, then so be it, just thought I would ask as I now nothing about it.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I take lean meat, like a lean roast or steak, cut up in strips or chunks and dray fan fry until well done or bake in the oven until well done.

Val


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

You can make treats from the kibble. Let me see if I can find the recipe!!

Here you go. 

Using Dry Food:

In a blender, add 2 cups of dry food and grind into a powder. 
Pour powder into a mixing bowl and gradually add about 1 to 1 ¼ cups of water, stirring until it forms a dough consistency. 
Shape into individual "treats" or "cookies" and flatten the dough using the back of a spoon (the cookies will not flatten like standard "people cookies" do.) 
Place treats on an ungreased cookie sheet and bake in the oven at 350 degrees for approximately 30 minutes or until crispy. 
Store baked treats in the refrigerator and discard leftovers after 5-7 days. 
Homemade treats should not exceed 10% of your pet's total daily intake because heat alters the nutritional characteristics of the food. 
Do not freeze homemade treats.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have heard of people putting some digestive enzymes in a baggie and shaking to coat very lean meat for training treats too, could use with Val's method.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66You can make treats from the kibble. Let me see if I can find the recipe!!
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> ...


Good idea on this! Think it would make a difference if you used low-fat (or fat free) chicken broth instead of the water?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't think the broth would make a difference - just make it fat free due to the pancreatitis.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Any other ideas? Chaos is very food motivated; no EPI but can not handle high fat or high protien stuff.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What about Sweet Potatoes? Do they work? My dogs really like them. I know they sell them as treats, too. 

What about dried fish? Is that too high protein or fat?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi and Chama do well on these (Rafi can't handle high fat and Chama has a little weight problem) http://www.nationalpetpharmacy.com/store...Treat_20_oz_bag

They are very low fat (4%) and low protein as well (13%).


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you for the suggestions! I would have never thought of "carot cake" - I'm going to order a bag and see how they like them.

Would the sweet potatos be the same as "yams"? (canned ones) I don't personally like to eat either, but I don't mind cooking them. I'll have to look for a recipie; or would you give them "chunks" as a training treat?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My dogs like the sweet potato chews: http://www.frontporchpets.com/


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Mine LOVE Snook's Sweet Potato treats.

http://www.snookdog.com/


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LJsMomMine LOVE Snook's Sweet Potato treats.
> 
> http://www.snookdog.com/


Hey, those look good! I'm going to order some!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I actuaally freeze the small carrots and give them as treats- even though my pups have no dietary issues , they tend to gobble em right up!


----------

